# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome Diet | How â€œThe IBS Miracleâ€ Helps People Treat ... - DigitalJournal.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome Diet | How â€œThe IBS Miracleâ€ Helps People Treat ...*
*DigitalJournal.com (press release)*
The *IBS* Miracle is the latest *irritable bowel syndrome* diet plan, written by James Walden, that promises to enable people to treat *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) naturally. The new program will provide users with natural and safe methods for helping *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

